# Critical Skills Visa-Evaluation of Foreign Qualifications by SAQA



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Experts,

This is regarding Evaluation of Foreign Qualifications for applying Critical Skills Visa for South Africa, from India.

Though I have gone through SAQA and DHA official site and gathered little information; I would like your suggestion on below matters. I still have following doubts.

1. For the Critical Skills Visa, do I need to evaluate all my Academic Qualifications (School to Higher Education) or only Higher Education, from SAQA?
2. Are there any Credit\Point system against each Qualification and how does it impact? 
3. What does it mean by “First Qualification” and “Subsequent Qualifications” as per Fees structure for evaluation? 
?
4. For the Critical Skills Visa, do I need to have relevant Degree in respective Occupation\Skills defined in Critical Skills Visa? E.g. IT degree for System Integration Specialist.
5. Which all documents do I need to submit to SAQA? 
6. Do I need to submit relevant Experience letter also to SAQA for evaluation?
7. Once it is evaluated and certified by SAQA, do I need to get evaluated/registered from IITSPA?
8. I carry a Diploma in Electrical Engineering but I carry 9 years experience in IT area as compared to 3 years in Electrical Engineering. Can I apply for Occupation/Skills comes under IT as "System Integration Specialist"?

Please assist.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
Sand2502


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Sand2502 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> This is regarding Evaluation of Foreign Qualifications for applying Critical Skills Visa for South Africa, from India.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I'm an expert but can answer from my own experience:

1. Only the higher education diploma applicable to the critical skill you want to apply for.
2. Yes, they make a comparison between your degree and a similar local one, and give it a level number on the NQF (National Qualifications Framework). This makes it easy for the DHA to understand the level of your qualification. 
3. You will probably only have one qualification evaluated, if you want another one evaluated it will be the subsequent qualification.
4. Yes, your degree/diploma needs to be relevant to your field. 
5. Certified copies of your passport, degree, transcript and proof of payment.
6. No.
7. Yes.
8. I don't know.


----------



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

Klipspringer said:


> Not sure if I'm an expert but can answer from my own experience:
> 
> 1. Only the higher education diploma applicable to the critical skill you want to apply for.
> 2. Yes, they make a comparison between your degree and a similar local one, and give it a level number on the NQF (National Qualifications Framework). This makes it easy for the DHA to understand the level of your qualification.
> ...



Hi Klipspringer,

Many thanks for your response.
It will really help me to proceed further.

Please suggest me.
1. Once it is evaluated and certified by SAQA, Is it mandatory to get evaluated/registered from IITSPA also for applying Critical Skills Visa or it is just registration as an IT professional? 
2. Do I need to get my shot-term Professional Certificates also evaluated by SAQA? OR Do I need to submit these Certificates to DHA for Visa?


Best regards,
Sand2502


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Sand2502 said:


> Hi Klipspringer,
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> It will really help me to proceed further.
> ...


You need the IITSPA registration for your critical skills visa application. I'm not sure whether IITSPA require that you have all your certificates evaluated by SAQA or another organisation, or maybe just certified, you'll have to find that out from them as I am not in the IT field and have never dealt with them. However, you only need to submit the most applicable SAQA certificate for your visa application. Also, SAQA doesn't do evaluation of short courses, only degree or diploma courses.


----------

